# laptop complete-freeze when on battery power

## aleritty

I have an acer aspire 5738z laptop running sabayon:

```
Linux toshi 2.6.38-sabayon #1 SMP Tue May 10 19:04:36 UTC 2011 i686 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4300 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

with pm-utils-1.4.1-r2 installed.

I have this problem: when i detach the ac-power from the laptop, after some seconds the computer completely freeze, no Sys-rq response, so I have to hard reset the pc (detaching the battery).

In ubuntu I had the same problem, and I solved installing pm-utils 1.3.0 but in gentoo I actually can't.

Someone know how to solve this problem with or without the downgrading of the package? (and if downgrading, telling me how downgrade because I failed doing it)

Thank you!

----------

## audiodef

Why did the downgrade fail? Post some error output on that...

----------

## aleritty

I downloaded the ebuild from:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/sys-power/pm-utils/pm-utils-1.3.0-r3.ebuild

Then moved to: /usr/local/portage/sys-power/pm-utils/

Then created the manifest: 

```

$ ebuild pm-utils-1.3.0-r3.ebuild manifest

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/sys-power/pm-utils

aleritty@toshi /usr/local/portage/sys-power/pm-utils $

```

then tried to install:

```

$ sudo emerge pm-utils-1.3.0-r3.ebuild 

Password: 

*** emerging by path is broken and may not always work!!!

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.3.0-r3 [1.4.1-r2] USE="-networkmanager%" 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1905, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 302, in action_build

    mydepgraph.display_problems()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5887, in display_problems

    self._display_problems()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5908, in _display_problems

    self._show_slot_collision_notice()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 699, in _show_slot_collision_notice

    self._dynamic_config._slot_conflict_handler = slot_conflict_handler(self)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/resolver/slot_collision.py", line 129, in __init__

    self._prepare_conflict_msg_and_check_for_specificity()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/resolver/slot_collision.py", line 267, in _prepare_conflict_msg_and_check_for_specificity

    atom_set = InternalPackageSet(initial_atoms=(atom,))

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/_sets/base.py", line 234, in __init__

    self.update(initial_atoms)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/_sets/base.py", line 195, in update

    raise InvalidAtom("repository specification not allowed here")

InvalidAtom: repository specification not allowed here

```

Thank you

----------

## audiodef

You want

```

ebuild (package) digest

```

From which the manifest is created automatically.

----------

## aleritty

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> You want
> 
> ```
> 
> ebuild (package) digest
> ...

 

I tried also digest but the error remains.

----------

## VoidMage

First of all, 'manifest' is correct, 'digest' is just a legacy hook (it either does the same as 'manifest' or that + a few no longer necessary things).

Make that 'emerge -1 =pm-utils-1.3.0-r3', but if emerge by path actually doesn't work, instead of just being deprecated, it's worth reporting as a bug (even if it ends up being WONTFIX by simply removing such option).

But did you report your problem with 1.4.1-r2 or seen it already reported ?

----------

## aleritty

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> First of all, 'manifest' is correct, 'digest' is just a legacy hook (it either does the same as 'manifest' or that + a few no longer necessary things).
> 
> Make that 'emerge -1 =pm-utils-1.3.0-r3', but if emerge by path actually doesn't work, instead of just being deprecated, it's worth reporting as a bug (even if it ends up being WONTFIX by simply removing such option).
> 
> But did you report your problem with 1.4.1-r2 or seen it already reported ?

 

I tried on launchpad (because the first time i encountered this bug i was running ubuntu), but there is a lot of similar bugs with 1.4 branch, and there are a lot of unuseful advices and no seriuous debugging!

I tried to use the "oneshot" option and I fonud that I have some dependecies requiring 1.4:

```

$ sudo emerge -1 =pm-utils-1.3.0-r3

Password: 

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.3.0-r3 [1.4.1-r2] USE="-networkmanager%" 

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-power/pm-utils:0

  (sys-power/pm-utils-1.3.0-r3::user_defined, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =pm-utils-1.3.0-r3

  (sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-power/pm-utils-1.4.1 required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.11::gentoo, installed)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

So, I need to solve the bug alternatively OR downgrade also upower...

Do you know what is the best way, or what can I do now?

----------

